# Gillo Riser Vibration Hand shock.



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

sell the riser to me.  I have 2 Gillo's, shooting them BB, with SF Ult Pro's, and Dryad ACS RC. I am running a 8 3/4 BH, shooting 47#'s on the fingers and shooting a 295 gr arrow at 225 FPS, yet I have no hand shock or vibration. I am using a 18 strand BCY x string currently. I have the standard medium grip on both risers currently (3D printed) I had experimented with a high for a while. How much #age are you shooting, and arrow weight?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

This is one of those cases where I wish we had inexpensive and easy to use instrumentation to check vibration - a little calibrated stick on transducer that would talk to a smart phone or laptop. Talk about vibration and hand shock can be subjective and difficult to quantify, making troubleshooting more difficult.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Warbow said:


> This is one of those cases where I wish we had inexpensive and easy to use instrumentation to check vibration - a little calibrated stick on transducer that would talk to a smart phone or laptop. Talk about vibration and hand shock can be subjective and difficult to quantify, making troubleshooting more difficult.


Concur, what I think is minimal or no hand shock could be different for others. similar to the "feel" of the smoothness of limbs. Very subjective.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

I can quantify it, vibration is 10x greater than with my other two risers, with the same limbs string and arrows. It sounds like low banjo string being plucked hard. Hand shock lis like hitting a framing nail into a 2x4. If you want to buy it its $650 usd let me know.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

wow new its $400.....
Gillo G1 25in riser

Price: $384.60 (each) - US Dollars excluding tax


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

arc2x4 said:


> I can quantify it, vibration is 10x greater than with my other two risers, with the same limbs string and arrows. It sounds like low banjo string being plucked hard. Hand shock lis like hitting a framing nail into a 2x4. If you want to buy it its $650 usd let me know.


That's making up a subjective number, not quantifying it, unless you have a device that actually shows an measurable, quantitative difference in vibration of 10x.

I'm not disputing that you are experiencing hand vibration, BTW, but rather that it is hard to objectively compare your experience to that of rsarns since you both may have very different subjective impressions of the exact same bow and vibration.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

rsarns said:


> wow new its $400.....
> Gillo G1 25in riser
> 
> Price: $384.60 (each) - US Dollars excluding tax


Maybe he has an Apple Watch glued to the BB cover? :dontknow:

(Sorry, couldn't resist. But, to be fair, you did sort of leave yourself open to return snark with your offer to buy the riser.)


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

I really am looking for suggestions on what to do. Tried a Simms rubber coil vibration reducer in the stab hole, limb savers on the limbs and that helped. I have not added any weights to the weight compartment. String is a 16 strand D97.

THANKS


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Go through normal tiller range. Most risers have some tiller settings which will have awful vibration. And D97 can be pretty horrid with some bows.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Something's off for you. I don't know what. Are you death gripping the thing? Mine is pretty much dead on the release like everything else I've ever owned. Spigs included.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

rsarns said:


> wow new its $400.....
> Gillo G1 25in riser
> 
> Price: $384.60 (each) - US Dollars excluding tax


He's going to throw in the back-up Gillo for that price as well [emoji12] 

I don't experience hand-shock, however I am still trying to figure out the optimum BH to remove/reduce limb vibration after the shot.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you shooting 3 under or split? I am 3 Under, and I am set at zero or even tiller. I have tuned back and forth both ways to 1/2" and ended back up at even for the best tune for me.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Make sure your limbs are snapped in all the way. I know the gillo has a snugger fit (tighter tolerances). With the shallower limb ears, you might not be in all the way.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Demmer said:


> Make sure your limbs are snapped in all the way. I know the gillo has a snugger fit (tighter tolerances). With the shallower limb ears, you might not be in all the way.


Good call. I really was going to make a comment about this but......


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes I noticed the limb bolts have a larger diameter than my other two risers and did a little sanding on the limb forks to get them all the way seated. Shooting 3 fingers under with neutral tiller.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I am shooting split, just made a bcy x string for it, roughed brace, didnt even look at tiller, set center shot and mine is very smooth and quiet. I have found it to be very quiet and easy to set up. Now, once I get some time to tune, who knows. But yep, those limb bolts are definitely on the larger side of spec.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I was shooting SF forged+ riser with Hoyt G3 limbs, which were really smooth and quiet. Changed to Gillo G1L last month, and bow noise became significantly louder with same limbs, string and brace height. Haven't been able to shoot much lately, but something is definitely different, at least limb angle is different, so it may require experimenting with brace height or strand count... Anyway, Gillo shot great, slightly harsh sound but punchy shot, with good grouping at 18 meters. Best 440 euros I ever spent...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm still learning mine but have so far felt no hand shock of any kind.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

It sounds like your tiller may be causing a issue, with 3 fingers under the arrow, your top limb tiller should be adjusted.
I would consider returning it to the factory for inspection, may be some other issue.
If it is 10x greater hand shock then, there must be something out of rig, specially every one is reporting extremely smooth and quiet bow.

Good luck
Jim


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Zarrow said:


> I don't experience hand-shock, however I am still trying to figure out the optimum BH to remove/reduce limb vibration after the shot.


I believe this is "A Key Statement" right here folks...and here's why...

I noticed right away that my 27" G1 has a very different feel to it...and I believe our original poster here simply "miss termed" what it is they are feeling.

To me?..."Hand Shock" is what I feel when shooting a light risered D-Longbow or a HH bow that feels like someone hit me in the palm of the hand with a ball peen hammer with a wrist shattering blow...rattle the fillings out of your teeth stuff. LOL!

*"BUT...IT's OVER QUICK!"*

My G1 is definitely NOT that...and I agree completely with someone else who I read said...

*"Shooting arrows off a 27" G1 with the BB weight is like launching jet fighters off an aircraft carrier."*

But there is definitely something...a feeling I've not felt from any other riser...more like an elongated limb harmonic...and I believe what is happening is this...

While other lighter risers seem to soak up and rapidly exhaust limb vibes?...the G1 is such a massively overbuilt stud of a riser that when the limb vibes get there?...it's like...

"No way pal...I ain't having it!....find a weaker area to go live in!"

and it does..."The Limbs"...which then do the hoola for an extended period of time as compared to limbs on lesser risers. LOL!

This may be the first rig I've owned where I stick "TWO" sets of limbsavers on these shorts! LOL!...but then again?...there's another solid reason (of the several reasons) why I (with a meager 27" draw) elected to go with "Shorts on a 27" Riser".


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

What string material and how many strands are you using? +1 to what have been said about tiller.


----------

